# shoulder/neck soreness



## thechemist (Apr 14, 2008)

Well I am fairly new to riding. I started about a month ago and spin a little bit and cycle about 10-15 miles twice/three times a week.

Since I just got my bike I am riding it a bit before I get fit tested so I can let the LBS know a bit more on my needs. I am however getting some neck pain and my shoulders are sore. Is this because I am new to riding or do I need to make adjustments?

thanks


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

thechemist said:


> Well I am fairly new to riding. I started about a month ago and spin a little bit and cycle about 10-15 miles twice/three times a week.
> 
> Since I just got my bike I am riding it a bit before I get fit tested so I can let the LBS know a bit more on my needs. I am however getting some neck pain and my shoulders are sore. Is this because I am new to riding or do I need to make adjustments?
> 
> thanks


Are you getting soreness in your neck and shoulders because you're a new rider. Yes. I'm not a new rider and my neck still gets a little sore when I start up again after the winter hiatus. It just takes some time to get used to the position.

Are you getting sore because you need to make adjustments? Maybe. Just tell the fitter what kind of pain/discomfort you're experiencing and they'll take it from there. 

I'd also suggest that you make note of whether you're tensing your upper body while you ride. Try to stay loose and relaxed. Don't scrunch your shoulders, lock your elbows or hold your bars like a vice. Stretch and change your hand position on the bars periodically during your rides.


----------

